# help coding please?



## lindseyj (Sep 15, 2009)

Operation: Excision of penile condyloma, co2 laser ablation of penile condyloma.

Finding: Consisent with office inspection, the patient had a serious of multiple condylomas on the dorsal aspect of the penis as well as one located at the penoscrotal junction, all measuring less than 1 cm in size.

Prodecure: The patient was taken to the op room where general anesthesia was attained without difficulty. Anesthesia monitored the patient throughly throughtout the entire procedure. the patient was prepped then used to ablate the aforementioned condylomas in their entirety using a wet soak saline quaze in order to remove the condyloma in standard fashion. There was an approximately 1 cm condyloma located on the lateral aspect of the penis, which was excised with a #15 blade scalpel without any difficulty and sent off for analysis. The bas of this excision was then ablated with co2 laser and excellent copiously with sterile saline then dried and silvadene cream was applied. The patient was awakened from anesthesia and taken to post anesthesia care unit in sable condition.

 What would you code for this?
I'm new and got 54057 but not totally sure.

thanks


----------



## Kelly_Mayumi (Sep 17, 2009)

Were there multiple condyloma's that were treated with the laser and one surgically excised?

Kelly


----------

